# New Jersey Angler Spring Striper Edition



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

The New Jersey Angler March 2004 issue is chock full of early striped bass where-to and how-to articles, including:


Sandy Hook's Area B
The Making of a Striper Killer
Shuck 'em and Chuck 'em
Longrod Linesiders
Barnegat Inlet: A Bird's-Eye View

Just $1.50 at local B&Ts....


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 20, 2004)

Or just e-mail Bill Donovan or call for subscription. [email protected] or Bill Donovan, 1431 Edgehill Road, Abington. PA 19001


----------

